# trolling motor prop sharpening



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

I constantly nick my plastic trolling motor blades. Instead of using a flat file and having to be extremely careful not to file off more than needed, I discovered I could remove the nicks and burrs in a fraction of the time with a hand-held carbide scissor/knife sharpener. You can get them at Walmart for a couple of bucks and just sharpen each blade edge like you would your pocket knife....works great and is a quik fix :bowdown


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

.


----------

